

Show HN: Promoter.io, a SaaS platform built for measuring NPS - ckeck
http://promoter.io/

======
ckeck
OP here. We launched last week after a private beta for about 3 months. Have
delivered over 1M NPS surveys. Roadmap over the next 3-6 months is really
exciting and opens up a lot of possibilities.

Any and all feedback is welcome (site, app, usability, random questions or
thoughts, etc). Thank you!

~~~
redfalcon6
Wow - kind of suprised that there is no reaction here. I do "big time"
consulting where this metric is used all the time. I do believe this could be
a very powerful service.

Wonder if lack of response is because the startup community doesn't know about
these kind of metrics or because it is not tied specifically to metrics which
matter for your business (acquisition, revenue, cost, etc). Of course, that
has always been the challenge with NPS.

~~~
ckeck
Surprised here too at the lack of engagement, but I appreciate your
comment...maybe I timed the post wrong :)

We are seeing a fairly strong surge in popularity with Net Promoter within the
startup community, but I do think that many people don't understand how deeply
NPS relates to those bottom line metrics you mentioned (revenue, LTV, churn,
etc). In a predictive fashion no less. Add to that the simplicity from a
customers perspective and response rates orders of magnitude higher than
traditional research/surveys...powerful stuff.

You correctly noted the challenge of spreading the word (and perhaps benefits)
of NPS. I think a lot of that has had to do with the lack of tooling built for
this specific purpose, which is something we hope to change in a big way.

Feel free to drop us a note anytime if you'd like to chat further. Would love
to get more feedback or answer any other questions you may have.

